# pics bad Deer Big



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok So today I got my first buck on the new spot --he was a 160.8 almost 161-- 9 pt. Pretty good for a low fence hill country ranch -- I would have let him walk-- but he is fence jumper and the guys next door are really bad...they shoot everything male/ and dont feed until now and turn on their corn feeder for 3 seconds and get some of the girls off my place who get run out-by other deer- I dont wanna be that guy..who shoots deer because his neighbor will-- but i was.. but I am spooling up to put a high fence between me and them and I dont want to-- but dang -- I spend 4k+ per month on feed and have spoken to them about letting stuff walk they say ok-- but shoot everything big -- its frustrating -- they dont feed till season then turn on corn for 3 seconds and kill all our 3 yr olds and laugh on their lease paying 2500 yr. Suggestions? Oh and they are management minded (facebook and their post at the feed store-- went to rancher and tried to lease out from under them ) but no just have never seen a deer that big -- well they about to see no deer big congratulations -- i am ****** and I am ****** drunk too -- i dont WAnna HF dang it!!!throw some working man bs at me now


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> Ok So today I got my first buck on the new spot --he was a 160.8 almost 161-- 9 pt. Pretty good for a low fence hill country ranch -- I would have let him walk-- but he is fence jumper and the guys next door are really bad...they shoot everything male/ and dont feed until now and turn on their corn feeder for 3 seconds and get some of the girls off my place who get run out-by other deer- I dont wanna be that guy..who shoots deer because his neighbor will-- but i was.. but I am spooling up to put a high fence between me and them and I dont want to-- but dang -- I spend 4k+ per month on feed and have spoken to them about letting stuff walk they say ok-- but shoot everything big -- its frustrating -- they dont feed till season then turn on corn for 3 seconds and kill all our 3 yr olds and laugh on their lease paying 2500 yr. Suggestions? Oh and they are management minded (facebook and their post at the feed store-- went to rancher and tried to lease out from under them ) but no just have never seen a deer that big -- well they about to see no deer big congratulations -- i am ****** and I am ****** drunk too -- i dont WAnna HF dang it!!!throw some working man bs at me now


Fenceâ€™em out. As much as I dislike hi fence, one side or as much as it takes, is different. You gotta do what ya gotta do....

And post a pic of your buck....:biggrin:


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

I love it. Only other option I see is to drive over and whip their *** opening morning!

Jk bud, lol. Your land, youâ€™re money and your business, no one elseâ€™s so fark anyone who says different.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, I wanna see this big 9 myself!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

It sucks!!
But if you wanna brag "LOW FENCE" then you have to live with it.
Been there, done that for 30 yrs. Never again for me, unless I had a place with No neighbors hunting.
I feel for you brother, I have let soo many high 160's 3 yr olds walk only to be killed by neighbors, it would make your head spin.:spineyes:


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Just do it, Matt, no sense dealing with a holes!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Brown it's Down sucks.
Fence them out
Let them grow some.

Come full circle to the Dark Side Luke!

No Pic--Did Not Happen! Want to see said buck hoss!


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Swampus said:


> Brown it's Down sucks.
> 
> No Pic--Did Not Happen! Want to see said buck hoss!


LOL...come on post the pic.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

You can set up port-o- cans along his fence , and use them ....I can get you some real winners from oilfield


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Personally I see nothing wrong with high fence if you have enough acreage. It seems you bought a really nice place a few years back but I don't know the size.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*tough deal*

this is why there are so many south texas ranches fenced in, south texas gets a lot of serious heat. world renowed for B&C white tail, it's hard for these guys to let a 4 1/2 160/165 walk. With the smaller body the horns look massave.

In contrast, food for thought. Kansas and the rest of what is referred to as the mid-west (not sure why, nothing west about it), another B&C meca, doesn't even know what a high fence is. The difference is gun control, lmao, nine or ten day rifle season in late-Nov/early-Dec. Bow season is from mid Sept until Dec 31. Hence, deer die of old age, however you can hunt 3 acres and realistically be hunting B&C class deer. Completely different world. But keep in mind a lot of this country is wide agriculture, with river bottoms and draws, which are ideal for funneling deer. :texasflag


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

BretE said:


> Fenceâ€™em out. As much as I dislike hi fence, one side or as much as it takes, is different. You gotta do what ya gotta do....
> 
> And post a pic of your buck....:biggrin:


Seems like a only option, if the neighbor will not lease it, fence it
And no better time to do it than right now through thanksgiving

Matt you bought the place to enjoy, and no one enjoys dumping time and money in to deer only to have some brown and down guys reaping your hard work 
A fence would probably give you some peace of mind! 
3 choices 
1. Fence 
2. Lease it up ( for a major premium over present hunters) 
3. Grow a thicker skin â€œ learn acceptanceâ€


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

I just want to see pictures of the buck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

High fence that side. It works, I know a few folks that have done it.

Lease it from the owner, to sublease. Bring in folks that are on the same program.


----------



## Castiron (Jan 29, 2012)

What are the chances of talking the land owner into requiring the lessee to take a min. size.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Fencing one side works ? You build one side fence to keep hogs out they just go around.


----------



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

Rubberback said:


> Fencing one side works ? You build one side fence to keep hogs out they just go around.


True. But a mile worth of high fence will help keep a lot of bucks from just going over. Without fencing the whole property you'll never stop all the deer from leaving, but fencing out long sections will indeed cut down on the loss to neighbors.

Sucks, we've been there. Had a heck of 12pt as a 3 year old get shot by the neighbors after we all passed it and agreed not to kill it. Come Thanksgiving, one of the neighbors caved in and killed the deer. The other neighbor, who fed all the protein to get the deer that big, high fenced his whole property and now we are back to average hill country deer. Had a great thing going for one year, and greed got the best of them. I say fence your neighbors out if you can afford to, and enjoy your place.

Oh and post pics of this buck!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't know about that. Its your money. I just put up a 4ft net wire fence that runs 2000 ft that was around 10 grand. I still need to do another side of net wire about 1700 ft and my place is three sided only 34 acres. Plus, I'm gonna try and leave the hywy side with no fence.
Fencing is not cheap and all I would say is I would do my homework about just running the wire on one side. But I don't know the lay of your land. I however do know that when bucks rut they will travel around that fence. JMO! Again your money and call.
FYI I'm just trying to keep the hogs out.


----------



## 257wbymag (Jan 29, 2017)

It sucks but if you are putting that much time and money into your place then do what you feel like is needed to be less frustrated. 

Fence that side and come down each perpendicular fence line some and you should be good to go. Still easily classified as LF doing that. 

Also interested in photos


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> went to rancher and tried to lease out from under them ) but no just have never seen a deer that big -- well they about to see no deer big congratulations


I would go to the neighboring land owner and lay out your long term plan. Try to get him to realize that if you high fence him out, his hunters will have a harder time shooting deer, and thus paying his lease bill each year. To me, once your neighbor understands how much money you are willing to spend to fence him out, yall should be able to use that number to try to reach a compromise.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Is it possible they're shooting big young deer because they're afraid you're going to? I mean, you kinda did, so they'd be right? 

Don't mind me I'm just trolling playing devil's advocate.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Where da pictures be dude?


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Yeah still no pics and no response since the original post. I understand frustration but I also have a hard time being too hard on a neighbor that â€œmightâ€ kill aâ€œhill country low fence 160.8â€ 9ptâ€. Thatâ€™s a heck of a deer anywhere, especially in the hill country. If you really killed it, congrats thatâ€™s a great deer. I only keep 30â€ trout because I know the next ******** fisherman that catches her will keep her so, what the hell. Really ****** me off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Just high fence it. Screw B&C. When it was founded in 1887 there was about 57 million people in this country(mostly up North, no one down here). Now we are 350 million with a hunter on every fenceline.
It's NOT the same as the Old days.
Good luck whatever you decide.:cheers:


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

justletmein said:


> Is it possible they're shooting big young deer because they're afraid you're going to? I mean, you kinda did, so they'd be right?
> 
> Don't mind me I'm just trolling playing devil's advocate.


I usually don't like your point of view, but you are spot on.

GOOD fences make GOOD neighbors!!!!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

ok you guys got me-- I made this whole thing up -- I never killed this deer. I told you the pics were bad-- for some reason the phone we used to take the pics made them extremely blurry I wasnt aware of this till the deer had been caped.I have velvet pics of him and pics for the last 3 years -- but I have tried now 3 times to post them and it wont let me.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

For the naysayers/ trolls - the landowner has valid concerns of adjoining property hunters not being very considerate to the surrounding properties -even after conversations between them on mgt plans . Itâ€™s not very adult like when someone crawfishes on their word


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

So this dude just sent me a pm calling me a **** stirrer, etc. I honestly had no idea what he was talking about until I dug up this three month old post. I guess heâ€™s drunk again. Hey Matt, Iâ€™m not giving you my cell phone number. Weâ€™re not friends and I donâ€™t want you drunk dialing me. But Iâ€™ll tell you my story. We bought a ranch back in â€˜04. Itâ€™s small (400 acres) but weâ€™re surrounded by two big ranches (8,000+ acres). I know everyone hates the little ranches that kill all the deer but the biggest land owner around us is an alcohol, druggie, anti-social mofo that runs all his hunters off every 4-5 years. Those hunters see it coming so they shoot 140 class deer that are 3-5 years old because they know they arenâ€™t coming back. So we were actually losing deer we wanted to let grow to the big ranch. Seven years ago, we killed everything we could, ran everything we couldnâ€™t kill out with a helicopter and high fenced our place. We trapped wild deer from Dimmit & Frio county and bought 4 bucks to cover them and 4 does just to add some spice. Itâ€™s still hard to grow 160â€ deer and they are hard as hell to hunt. All in were over $100k. So if you have a problem with your neighbor shooting a trophy buck, grab your nuts and fence them in. Otherwise, shut up and quit bothering people when youâ€™re drunk. Still waiting on pics of your 160â€ class 9, by the way.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Hereâ€™s a screen shot of the message he sent me while I was typing the previous post. Sounds like a reasonable, sane, sober fella.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

^^^ thatâ€™s hilarious


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

About the only thing in that message that's legible is you******* dirtball lmao.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

justletmein said:


> About the only thing in that message that's legible is you******* dirtball lmao.


I was on a lease with Matt and these types of pmâ€™s and text are unfortunately very typical and common I wish the owners and I would have saved some and even filmed some of his weird outlandish outbursts . I wish him the best on his purchase and hope he can quickly and quietly settle his problems without someone getting hurt or worse during his outburst and blackouts


----------



## skelly (Jan 20, 2010)

*Tonic!*

Hilarious!!!


----------

